# lastminute.ie secret hotels



## narky (14 Apr 2009)

does anyone know what the top secret 4* hotel in Belfast is on lastminute.ie.

have to go to belfast this weekend and don't know where to stay!


----------



## Smashbox (14 Apr 2009)

Possibly the Hilton? Biggest hotel I can think of there.


----------



## Setanta12 (14 Apr 2009)

Why not compare the wording for the mystery hotel room with the wording other advertised hotels in Belfast online - this method isn't foolproof, but I find it works for me travelling to London.


----------



## big bird (14 Apr 2009)

It sounds like it could be the Radisson to me. Ifyou compare the amenites to  the other 4star hotels in Belfast.


----------



## Perplexed (17 Apr 2009)

Have you actually used these secret hotels before ?

I'm always just a bit nervous in case I haven't got it right. You can't cancel if you get it wrong, can you ?


----------



## NicolaM (17 Apr 2009)

No, you can't cancel it.

I used this for a 5* hotel in Edinburgh: We ended up in the Caledonian Hilton with an awful old room, really small,with no bath, with a manky carpet, in  the older part of the hotel. It was not 5* standard at all.
I complained, but in order to move to a better room we were charged quite a bit, with no option of just being moved to a new room.

I wouldn't use Secret Hotels again, on the basis of that. Other people may have had better experiences.
I felt that the Secret Room deal in that hotel was just to get rid a room that wasn't up to scratch.

Nicola

Ps I complained to the hotel in writing, and got a standard letter back saying 'thank you for your  helpful comments', and not addressing my complaint at all.


----------



## markpb (17 Apr 2009)

I used it once to stay in a 5* hotel on Hyde Park, London and was satisfied. The hotel decor was a little strange but overall it was great and the price we paid was fantastic (a little over €150/night I think).


----------



## NorfBank (17 Apr 2009)

We used it in Newcastle and got the Malmaison for GBP50 cheaper than was quoted on the hotel website, we had initially wanted to stay there but the hotel was booked out when we tried direct.


----------



## narky (17 Apr 2009)

just to let you know that the secret 5* star hotel is the hilton.  havent gone yet.  will let you know if we get dudd room!


----------



## Smashbox (17 Apr 2009)

Ah.. I was right!


----------



## AgathaC (7 Aug 2009)

Any experience re 'top secret' hotels on the Aer Lingus website? I was looking at them last night but would be a bit nervous of ending up with a dud?


----------



## suzie (7 Aug 2009)

nothing like publicity. put a review on the likes of trip advisor...

S.


----------



## Emiso (8 Aug 2009)

Aerlingushotels.com and Lastminute.com are affiliated.
As far as I know , you can cancel after booking if youre not happy though some hotels charge a cancellation fee. Check out terms and conditions on the site to be sure.


----------

